# margin in opera // <hr> stylesheets extern für opera



## Bomber (28. April 2002)

howdie

1)
ich würde gerne für meine süsse kleine seite die seiten ränder definieren im iexplorer klappt das auch supa (leftmargin="2" topmargin="2")aber in opera (und ich denke dann auch in nn) nimmt der das nicht an.. leider ist das aber nötig, weil sonst die layer verrutschen. wie amche ich das also in opera?

2)
das zweite problen ist, dass opera meinen wunderschön extern erstellten stylesheet für <hr> net interpretiert  wieso macht das das net? A und BODY werden auch net immer interpretiert bzw falsch..


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (2. Mai 2002)

hi,
opera 5 - 6 sollte 

margin-left:2px;margin-right:2px

kennen (css).

teilweise liegt es ja an der bekannten nicht css1 bzw 2 konformen programmierung..


----------



## snowman (4. Mai 2002)

Auf dieser Site findest du eine Auflistung welcher Browser welche CSS-Formatierungen "versteht".

Das <hr>-Tag wird von Opera interpretiert, allerdings keine Farbangaben zu diesem Tag.

.greetings snowman


----------



## xxenon (5. Mai 2002)

du kannst die seitenabstände auch im bodytag festlegen:

*<BODY MARGINWIDTH="2" MARGINHEIGHT="2">*

das funkt auch im ns

grrets, xxenon


----------

